# Car Vacuum: Metro-vac or Dyson cordless



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

shop vac works great and can be used in other places beyond the car. Less than $100 from HD/Lowes


----------



## terrainx (Nov 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have and have used the Dyson cordless and it does not work at all for the car, the battery dies fast and it does not have good suction.
> 
> This is the one we use at the shop. Metro Vac N Blo - Pro 83BA CS


I ended up picking up the Metro Vac n Blo and a Ridgid w/ car detail kit and to be honest I have used the Metro one time... I find the Ridgid setup easier to use.. longer hose .. easier to get inside my car (F12 Vert) and the detailing kit has just what I need. The Metro rolls around and it's metal so more concerned about it nicking the side of the car etc...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-7...-Kit-for-RIDGID-Wet-Dry-Vacs-VT2534/100638355

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-4...2;jsessionid=3E72DA3895476260F8E34B4252F3E4D9


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

The price on that Metro vac is simply obscene...It would be unsaleable except for 'its a special car detailing tool'



I have an outlet for the whole hose vac in the wall between my two garage doors- as well as an outlet on the vacc itself which is in a closet in the corner of the garage. Incredibnle suction, flow rate- and all the dust gets dumped outside.

Id buy a used vacuum or a Shop Vac type.


----------



## AtSomePoint (Aug 28, 2016)

Mini Shop Vac here. $10 off of Craigslist, works great.


----------

